# What made you join EMS?



## Nick647 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just curious of why everybody wanted to be an EMT/Medic?  I plan to join because of I love to help people and I have the urge to help people as well as wanting to make our society a better and safer place.  I always felt best making life better for another person and lending a hand.  Not only your helping other people but you are helping yourself too.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 10, 2010)

When I joined EMS in 1978 it was a relatively new profession of about 12 years and the Paramedic was thought to become a leader in health care. I wanted to be part of that. There were already several degree programs established throughout the U.S. and even the FDs liked the idea of having a well educated Paramedic. There were very few other health care opportunities at that time that held such promise. Most of the allied health professions were very much in their infancy and some were not even a thought yet. Nursing was still trying to come out of the diploma era to achieve professional status with a college degree. 

But then greed and ignorance took over EMS and medic mills became the norm in several areas of the country. I moved on to a part of EMS (Flight and CCT) where the 3 month wonder Paramedic was not as common. If only I had seen what the future held for EMS back in 1978....


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 11, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> If only I had seen what the future held for EMS back in 1978....



Its a shame the glass IV bottles and Caddy hightops driven by dudes with afro's, lots of bling and a blue jumpsuit with "Paramedic" in yellow on the back were just a fad 

Me, heck, I was channel surfing one day in 1992 and came across Rescue 911


----------



## spiffy (Jan 11, 2010)

My one brother is a firefighter in NY and my other brother is a paramedic in NC.  I was kind of snowballed into it.. but I'm learning a lot in classes.  I'm not sure if it's completely for me, but I thought it sounded pretty cool.. it's a lame reason but it works for me.


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 11, 2010)

Its not a stagnant job.


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 11, 2010)

I wanted to drive fast with lights and siren, wear a lot of cool equipment on my belt, and tell people that I save lives for a living.  I also wanted to be able to do a bunch of stuff with very little training.*








*Please note: this post may contain sarcasm


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 11, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> When I joined EMS in 1978 it was a relatively new profession of about 12 years and the Paramedic was thought to become a leader in health care. I wanted to be part of that. There were already several degree programs established throughout the U.S. and even the FDs liked the idea of having a well educated Paramedic. There were very few other health care opportunities at that time that held such promise. Most of the allied health professions were very much in their infancy and some were not even a thought yet. Nursing was still trying to come out of the diploma era to achieve professional status with a college degree.
> 
> But then greed and ignorance took over EMS and medic mills became the norm in several areas of the country. I moved on to a part of EMS (Flight and CCT) where the 3 month wonder Paramedic was not as common. If only I had seen what the future held for EMS back in 1978....



go for your DPH


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 11, 2010)

doctorfodder said:


> go for your DPH


 
Ph.D will be adequate.


----------



## EMT (Jan 11, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> I wanted to drive fast with lights and siren, wear a lot of cool equipment on my belt, and tell people that I save lives for a living.  I also wanted to be able to do a bunch of stuff with very little training.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This made me laugh because that was the first thing i wanted to do. I matured more now, i am more in it to help my community and the towns that surround it. My aunt (whom is a EMT- I.) taught me a lot of stuff and gave me one of her old text books to study from. Through my fascination of reading and caring for the people around me i decided to join.*


*I still want the lights and the sirens though haha.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 11, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Ph.D will be adequate.



Oh no, Dr. VentMedic! 

*waits for Kool Aid to bust in and say "Oh Yeah!"


----------



## nicolel3440 (Jan 11, 2010)

while i still have yet to start my training i want to be an emt because i want a job that changes every day.  While i love my kids and takeing care of them i want a job that you never know what they day or night will hole.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't know about you guys, I'm in it for the money


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 11, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Don't know about you guys, I'm in it for the money


 
If you do get in with a good 3rd service, couty or city or with a FD, the money and benefits are very good.  I think that 46young has discussed endlessly about the money and retirement plan he has all with very little education required for entry.  Some might think that 6 months of training to get those perks is a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 11, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> If you do get in with a good 3rd service, couty or city or with a FD, the money and benefits are very good.  I think that 46young has discussed endlessly about the money and retirement plan he has all with very little education required for entry.  Some might think that 6 months of training to get those perks is a pretty sweet deal.



Are you suggesting that most EMS providers have similar conditions?


----------



## Tjfemt911 (Jan 11, 2010)

First reason- My dad was a flight medic for 20 years and I remember being really young and asking my dad how his shift went and what calls he went on. I basically interviewed him every night he came home. haha. My dad is my hero and that's what sparked my flame. 

Second- I'm an extremely compassionate person and I love the field of medicine. 

Third- I can't see myself in any other filed besides the medical field.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jan 11, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Don't know about you guys, I'm in it for the money



First, money, definitely the money.

Second, lights and sirens.

Third, cool things that zap people with lots of joules.

Fourth, saw all the inadequacies in the EMS system as a volunteer MFR and EMT, and decided that I could make it better. I'm looking forward to bringing research and better education into my EMS system.


----------



## sbp7993 (Jan 11, 2010)

I became an EMT because I figured the anatomy and clinical experience would help with Medical School


----------



## exodus (Jan 11, 2010)

sbp7993 said:


> I became an EMT because I figured the anatomy and clinical experience would help with Medical School



There's anatomy in EMT? O.O


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 11, 2010)

I had just been discharged from the military, and needed something to do...


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 11, 2010)

exodus said:


> There's anatomy in EMT? O.O



There was in my class...


----------



## Fulch (Jan 11, 2010)

Having just come out of a career where 16-20 hour days, 5-6 days a week is the norm, I figured that i just was working hard enough for the tiny pay check i was reciveing!! So i looked around and found a even more insane job that might only be suitable for the functional mentally ill*

Seriously, I was killing myself for nothing at my old job and decided that if i was going to kill myself with work, that work might as well do a job where I have the possability of helping someone.




*No offence ment to the mentally ill.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 11, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Are you suggesting that* most* EMS providers have similar conditions?


 
In some places, yes.  In Florida the EMS is largely provided by the FD and 3rd service county systems which do pay well.  California also has a similar situation.   Like any job be it in health care or whatever, you may have to relocate to find your dream job that allows you to live comfortably and/or provide the satisfaction you desire for a career.   

If your only goal is to be an EMT, then you may have to take your chances but even the FD and some county services will fairly well for that level.


----------



## sneakerpimps (Jan 14, 2010)

There were two times that I've had to be taken to the hospital and both of those times I remember almost nothing as I was in and out of consciousness for most of the day. The few memories I do have are of the paramedics. I can't remember the hospital, or the doctors, or the nurses, just a bit of my parents but mainly the paramedics... Something about them really affected me I guess and ever since then I've wanted to be them. Wanted to be able to impact people's lives as much as they impacted mine.


----------



## mct601 (Jan 14, 2010)

I woke up one day and immediately after rolling out of bed, I decided to do it.


no really, thats how it happened. it just slapped me in the face one morning, and I haven't looked back since


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 16, 2010)

well when I joined the army I wanted to be a combat medic but the guy in the very next cubicle got the last spot for that mos lol.  so I did my 4 years as a cav scout and when I got out in 07 I did a few different jobs including driving a semi and well its something that I have always wanted to do.  I was a vol firefighter for a couple of years and that didn't excite me like ems does so I decided to give it a whirl.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 16, 2010)

There's a waitlist for nursing schools


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 16, 2010)

Nick647 said:


> What made you join EMS?



My parole officer and mother thought it would be best for my rehabilitation.


----------



## Nick647 (Jan 16, 2010)

thats great.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Don't know about you guys, I'm in it for the money





bahahahaha......awesome.

i didnt find EMS it found me. took a class in high school that explored different medical professions. i just knew that riding the ambulance was something i didnt want to do. was so pissed that i had to even spend one day there let alone 2 days. (which was required) went one day ran ONE call and LOVED IT!!! from that moment on i just knew thats what i wanted. and here i am an EMT and happy.


----------



## Angel (Jan 18, 2010)

basically after my high school anatomy and physiology class i fell "in love" (for lack of better words) with the medical field. i went from wanting to be everything from MD to ultrasound tech and everything in between. EMT and eventually medic is where i landed...who knows where this journey will end but i didnt learn on my observation in class that i prefer the Ambulance to the ER...not my thing unless i _have_ to


----------



## Sasha (Jan 18, 2010)

I want to marry a doctor and figured this was the easiest way to hook one.


----------



## mct601 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sasha said:


> I want to marry a doctor and figured this was the easiest way to hook one.



well I want to marry a paramedic, so maybe you could lower your standards 



I kid, I kid


----------



## FutureParamedic609 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was sitting in the grandstands at my local racetrack on the 4th of July. Before the races began one of the medics was sitting down a couple rows in front of me, and I was watching him talk to some people. I've always watched medics/firefighters and of course ambulances, etc. while their doing their thing, because it interested me, so that's what I was doing that night. 

During one of the races, a 15-year old boy (racing in those little cars, ya know?) crashed on the 4th turn and had to be airlifted to a trauma center. I made my decision that night, that very moment as I sat in the silent crowd and watched the crew work to free him, that I was going to be a paramedic, and I haven't looked back since. In one second my mind changed from wanting to become a veterinarian to wanting to become a paramedic. 

I too grew up watching Rescue 911, and I always watch medical shows on TV. I guess it just took something to big and close to hit that spark and tell me which way to go. 

Emily


----------



## spiffy (Feb 2, 2010)

I know I already answered this once but something just hit me today... don't know if this happened to anyone else.  You know those high school tests you take when you answer a bunch of questions and it tells you what field you should go in to... I think it's an interest/career survey?  I remembered taking it in tenth grade and it said I should become a paramedic.  Thought about that driving to school today to my EMT-B class... ironic how it took me 12 years to finally decide that the test was right.


----------



## zzrider (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm looking at EMS as a career change after a stagnant 20-year career in IT.  I swear I'd end up punching my own ticket if I had to spend the next 20 years of my life sitting on my *** staring at a computer monitor 10 hours a day.  

There is an element of necessity here too - I recently got laid off from my last IT job and am having no luck finding work whatsoever.  All the work - what's left of it - is going to China, India, or naive new grads.

Moreover, I want to do something for a change that actually helps people and is the sort of work where I can take satisfaction in that I've made a difference in somebody's life.  

I had an experience a few years ago where I was in a lone Good Samaritan situation and was present for the tragic death of a young woman.  I remember the EMTs and LEOs that responded to my call (too late, unfortunately), and how they not only fought to save her but even showed concern for me and my well-being for having been there.  This experience has stuck with me and I have wanted to do more to help people ever since.


----------



## emtCourt31 (Feb 3, 2010)

I traveled to Rwanda, Africa in August of 2006, and June of 2007. I spent sometime in some of their local hospitals. One day I ran in to a kid who was about 8 years old, he had cut his leg pretty deep on a piece of glass, it was about a 2-3 inch gash on his inner thigh, but couldnt go to the hospital because he was a "street kid," (Street kids are considered worthless in Africa.) All I had in my first aid kit was some neosporin, gauze, advil, and bandaids. This kid clearly needed stitches but obviously I couldn't do that. So I cleaned the wound up, put some neosporin on it, and wrapped it with gauze. It healed up before we left, he had a gnarly scar but he was good to go

After that it was common sense for me. I enrolled in my college EMT class and I'm working on getting my paramedic requirements done, and considering going fire. I was thinking about doing nursing, but I can't really see myself working in a hospital, or office. I know theres other nursing opportunities but it didnt seem like the right fit.

Thats my story!


----------



## CARRERA (Feb 11, 2010)

I can remember being fascinated by ambulances and their equipment since I was a toddler and living in California's "beautiful" San Fernando Valley, I got to see them a lot. I would always ask questions and if I saw a car accident, I would ask my mom to pull over and park so I could watch paramedics (never got in their way, was careful about that). When I was a teen I knew that I wanted to work in a medical setting but was not sure exactly what direction to go. I finally decided that EMT-B would be a great first step to a career. I'm looking forward to becoming a paramedic or RN. I think I'll still try to work with an ambulance company if I go the RN route.


----------



## al.emt (Feb 11, 2010)

im almost done with my EMT-B and i have to say i started it because of the women. They lke uniforms and sirens. so i figured what the hell... Police get shot at... so that was a no. But hey Paramedics KEEP POLICE ALIVE, so that made my choice. Im a EMT-B and vol. Fire and vol. Rescue Squad and i wouldn't change it for anything now. since the first day in class i cant sy ive thought of anything else. I love it. even the labs and class talk and Triage labs we have are the funnest thing. Id rather be in class than at home or out of school. ^_^

Remember- If you wanna feel safe at night... sleep with an EMT!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2010)

al.emt said:


> im almost done with my EMT-B and i have to say i started it because of the women. They lke uniforms and sirens. so i figured what the hell... Police get shot at... so that was a no. But hey Paramedics KEEP POLICE ALIVE, so that made my choice. Im a EMT-B and vol. Fire and vol. Rescue Squad and i wouldn't change it for anything now. since the first day in class i cant sy ive thought of anything else. I love it. even the labs and class talk and Triage labs we have are the funnest thing. Id rather be in class than at home or out of school. ^_^
> 
> Remember- If you wanna feel safe at night... sleep with an EMT!!



Try single-role fire, you'd fit in with them a lot better. Either that or FFS I hope you're kidding.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 12, 2010)

My FD neede one more body to fill the class to meet the reqs for a grant. So I was in.

I used to hate blood and body fluids. Anybodys blood except my own would turn my stomach. I figured having my basic could come in handy if we were on a fire and something happened to one of our guys. Had no intention of working an ambulance. Actually, if you had said ambulance to me before the class, I would have said ewwww, yuck. Then somehow by the end of class, the local ambulance service had talked me into riding as a third just to get some experience. So I was going to ride for 6 months, then ditch it and forget the whole thing unless a FF got injured on scene. By the time six months was up I was hooked. Now I have my Intermediate and hopefully someday will get my medic and keep on going with that. I am not really sure how I went from being scared of strangers and hating anything having to do with the human body to loving pt care and working with people and being a guy who lives for that good trauma run.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 12, 2010)

I wanted to be a cop.


----------



## firetender (Feb 12, 2010)

That's okay. 80% of dentists either couldn't get in to medical school, or dropped it.


----------



## EMT_TIFFANY (Mar 16, 2010)

I saw a 9 year old girl get hit by a car in front of my house (i live right next to the elementary school). The hardest part at the time was I wanted to help this little girl so bad but I didn't know what to do, it helped me strive to become an EMT. Now that I'm an EMT I know I can confidently handle an emergency situation.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 16, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Don't know about you guys, I'm in it for the money





VentMedic said:


> If you do get in with a good 3rd service, couty or city or with a FD, the money and benefits are very good.  I think that 46young has discussed endlessly about the money and retirement plan he has all with very little education required for entry.  Some might think that 6 months of training to get those perks is a pretty sweet deal.



I believe Veneficus is a fourth year in Medical School? am I correct? In which case he will be *rolling in the money* less any loans that may exist, and with quite a bit more than 6 months of training.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 16, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I believe Veneficus is a fourth year in Medical School? am I correct? In which case he will be *rolling in the money* less any loans that may exist, and with quite a bit more than 6 months of training.


 
I made more than most of our Hospitalists last year. It is not that difficult to make 6 digits in health care if you are flexible and have a decent education. A lot of doctors and surgeons are also closing their offices in search of alternative practices especially in California.

Recent article for those of you who are considering becoming an RN. 

http://money.cnn.com/2010/03/11/news/economy/health_care_doctor_incomes/index.htm?eref=aol

examples:

Nurse

California
http://ucsfhr.ucsf.edu/index.php/staffing/tpp_detail?tc=0766

http://ucsfhr.ucsf.edu/index.php/staffing/tpp_detail?tc=9121

http://ucsfhr.ucsf.edu/index.php/staffing/tpp_detail?titletext=nurse&tier1=1&tier2=2&Perb=&subFOC=

Miami
http://um.hodesiq.com/job_detail.asp?JobID=1851863&user_id=&ViewAll=

Physician
http://ucsfhr.ucsf.edu/index.php/staffing/tpp_detail?tc=0771

http://ucsfhr.ucsf.edu/index.php/st...letext=physician&tier1=1&tier2=2&Perb=&subFOC=


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 16, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> I made more than most of our Hospitalists last year. It is not that difficult to make 6 digits in health care if you are flexible and have a decent education. A lot of doctors and surgeons are also closing their offices in search of alternative practices especially in California.
> 
> Recent article for those of you who are considering becoming an RN.
> 
> ...




I only read the first link.  A nurse anesthetist may make 190K a year (which is more than a family doc) but what is the average salary for an anesthesiologist?

Link here: anesthesiologist salary 

Average nurse salary: 60-100k a year, specializing is obviously higher. Typical doctor salary in the lowest paid fields (family practice): 190K a year.  Doctor's in specializing fields can make 300-400K a year and up.  A starting doctor in a general field like Emergency Medicine which isn't even considered that lucrative starts at over 200K a year.

And a lot of those salaries include medical malpractice being covered by the hospital you work for.

You have also been in the field for a while I presume, and have some advanced training beyond the typical RN/RT.


EDIT:  also all of the jobs that you are quoting in SF aren't typical national averages,  San Francisco has one of the highest costs of living in the country, much of that salary is offset by that (Good ole RidRyder911 use to say that over and over again).  Medic/FFs in the Bay area start at 90K a year which matches the job links you posted.  Also it is important to look at the amount of time that a cRNA has to put into that degree a BSN and a Master's.  If you look at the earnings of PA-C's they can be equally as high, especially if they work for doctor's in private practices.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 16, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I only read the first link. A nurse anesthetist may make 190K a year (which is more than a family doc) but what is the average salary for an anesthesiologist?
> 
> anesthesiologist salary
> 
> ...


 
Salary.com is not the most reliable especially if you look at the differences in EMS wages.

I posted links from both coasts for Physician and RN in actual employment situations. You can also find the salaries for just about any healthcare professional at those sites.

In Northern CA, a new grad RN starts at about $50/hour with the ICU RN making about $65 with benefits. In Miami the wages are not that high but still decent for hours worked since most do a 36 hour week and make a good payday.

When comparing salaries with physicians, you also have to take into consideration as to who is paying their insurance.  If they must provide their own insurance, $250K is not good.  That is one reason why I almost considered becoming a Perfusionist and then decided against it.  $125K isn't much if I have to provide my own insurance.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 16, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> EDIT: also all of the jobs that you are quoting in SF aren't typical national averages, San Francisco has one of the highest costs of living in the country, much of that salary is offset by that (Good ole RidRyder911 use to say that over and over again). Medic/FFs in the Bay area start at 90K a year which matches the job links you posted.


 
Did you not notice both coasts represented which includes Miami? 

However for comparision between Physicians and nurses, the UCSF site represents that.



> *I only read the first link. *


 
If you only read one small part of a lengthy post and then try to get into an argument, are you really presenting yourself well in a discussion or debate?


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 16, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Salary.com is not the most reliable especially if you look at the differences in EMS wages.
> 
> I posted links from both coasts for Physician and RN in actual employment situations. You can also find the salaries for just about any healthcare professional at those sites.
> 
> ...




The east coast earnings were significantly lower, by ~60-80k.  Salary websites aren't reliable but doctors do typically earn 200k-400k working in hospitals (where malpractice is covered)  Doctors working outside of hospitals can make significantly more than that.  Ophthalmologists, cardio-thoracic surgeons, neurosurgeons (neurosurgeon is to family practice, as cRNA is to med-surg nurse) can make well over half a million a year, depending on how much they want to work.

But I see what you are trying to get at.  For a cRNA who only had take 6 years of school, and most likely was able to work while doing their master's, 200k a year is a sweet gig.  Especially when you look at the 9-15 years it takes for a doctor.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 16, 2010)

While I know some get upset when they hear about EMS being a setting stone but some should keep an open mind. That is why I attempted to point out what other professions do such as in the nursing home discussion. You would be surprised at how many hospital professionals started as EMTs while working their way through college. That is how I got my start. I then paid attention on every "routine" IFT at what other professionals did in the hospital because I just enjoyed every aspect of medicine. That included talking to PTs and OTs at the rehab centers, RRTs at the HBO centers, PFT labs, LTCs and ICUs/ED as well as when we did their Specialty transports. I also chatted with the RTs (Radiology) when we took patients for various diagnostics. 

I had one Paramedic partner who was a serious bodybuilder in the early 80s. All it took was one look inside an advanced PT gym and he spent the next 6 years becoming a Physical Therapist. He is now head of a department with a DPT (and Ph.D.) and is still inspired by the work he does everyday. 

EMS can be a great profession if you find the right service but unfortunately it can be limiting in some areas. Some do get hungry for more and they should take advantage of every opportunity. If they want more in EMS, they should consider advancing into CCT, Flight, DMT or HBO. However, they should approach it more than just obtaining a couple of extra certs to do the additional responsibilities just. Some may want to teach and they should start a trend of being an educated educator rather than just doing the minimum to instruct. They can also get advanced education to lead in research projects by collaborating with teaching hospitals. Because educated role models are not readily visible in the EMT(P) schools or in the profession, some burn out before they can discover all the opportunities they have to advance their careers for the long run and keep their interest in medicine alive.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2010)

Vent, HBO and DMT are two acronyms I'm not quite getting... what do they stand for?


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 16, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Vent, HBO and DMT are two acronyms I'm not quite getting... what do they stand for?


 
Here's a link for CHT, DMT and CHRN...gotta love the alphabet.

http://www.nbdhmt.org/index.asp


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 16, 2010)

Got into EMS from Resp to get into flight.  Guess I succeeded.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 20, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> There's a waitlist for nursing schools



Plus one.


----------



## MTEMTB (Mar 21, 2010)

At age 8 I saw 2 different fatal car accidents. I just had the instinct to help.
I still run towards injuried people rather then away.

Took me 5 years to get into a class. A guy I knew was getting signed up and I did too.
Been in for 9 years and I am the pt from heck at scenerios.
Will have tell some of those stories latter on.


----------



## NepoZnati (Mar 21, 2010)

I guess for me would be the instinct to stand up and help, mixed with inspiring sight of 2 tiny nurses running toward tanks to help fallen or under sniper fire to help those pinned down, or even foreigners coming from places I never saw or heard to help fellow man... Simply put, I wanted to give back and to help. :blush:


----------



## ajax (Mar 21, 2010)

I have asthma, and had one nasty paramedic visit when i was 17. I didn't think anything of it, except that he was a jerk. 

I also have type 1 diabetes, and was arrested last summer for "disorderly intoxication," although i was actually hypoglycemic. Though I was wearing medical ID, the arresting officers cuffed me and kept me overnight in a cell, where i had a seizure. EMTs were called for me at one point, and they cleared me. 

Both of these experiences got me thinking about how important it is to have advocates for patients, especially when they're not A+Ox4 (i was not, either time.). I know I can be a good advocate!


----------



## Liya (Mar 22, 2010)

Just wanted to see what's inside the people  Joke. I want to help, and not only when working but also in daily life.  Also people on this forum helped me to decide and go for it.


----------



## atropine (Mar 22, 2010)

i got into ems, because where else can you make 120k without a four year degree.


----------



## EMSBLONDIE24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, if the elastic-band pants, yellow shirts, big boots and equipment belt weren't enough to attract me....  Haha, the adrenaline rush, true feeling of family on my crew, and honestly, I just like being there for someone and helping in anyway I can. 
And the lights and sirens. Obviously.


----------

